# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Bult onder mijn oksel!
:'(ik heb zondag de eerste keer ivm sterke wind met dichte raam geslapen,nu had ik ochtens een bulkt onder mijn oksel.dacht aan een zweetbult,was ook rood.nu na 2 dagen is die bult dikker,en ik kan hem bewegen,hij zit vlak onder mijn huid.word binnen een week ongesteld maar heb dit nog nooit gehad.wat is dit???

----------

Als je een bult hebt die je niet vertrouwt, ga dan zo snel mogelijk naar de huisarts.
Irene

----------


## TEDDY

Het zou een zwelling van de lymfeklieren kunnen zijn, d.w.z. dat je misschien zonder dat je het weet ergens op een ontsteking hebt, niet te lang mee wachten en een dokter raadplegen !

----------


## el

Hallo,

Ik heb dit in mijn lies gehad in een nacht tijd .
Het bleek een leuke ontsteking te zijn en de ellende is dat,dat kreng eerst rijp moest worden.
Ik heb het later dan ook vaker terug gehad en inderdaad altijd rond de menstruatie.
Ga voor de zekerheid wel even langs de dokter want van hieruit is het moeilijk oordelen,maartoen ik je verhaal las kwam het me bekent voor.
sterkte

----------

hoi ik ben debbie en heb een probleem.
om een lang verhaal kort te maken ik ben nu een jaar geleden gestopt met de pil en heb naar mijn mening al meerdere miskramen gehad maar de af gelopen keer sloeg alles het bloeden werd zo erg dat ik bijna flauw moest vallen een heleboel stukken komen er mee en ik voel me nog steeds niet helemaal lekker wat kan het zijn ik ben zo bang dat het mischien iets ernstigs is wie kan mij een andwoort geven op deze vraag alvast bedankt

----------

